# tri-layer breastmilk?? (expressed milk)



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I just noticed that the milk I pumped yesterday - has been in the fridge - has 3 different layers to it... a bottom layer that looks watery (is translucent, almost clear) ... a middle layer that looks like milk... and a top layer that looks like cream. I have never seen breast milk with that bottom watery layer before - anyone else experience this?? Is it something to be concerned about?

I seem to have a plugged duct (or a few plugged ducts) on the right side (right boob hurts and feels like it's filled with concrete) - could that have anything to do with breast milk composition?


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

That is totally normal. the milk separates with the cream rising to the top. Just give it a swirl before you use it. The plugged duct shouldnt really affect the milk itself. You may see a little bit of curdly looking milk once you get the duct to clear - if you happen to hand express it or pump it out. My baby always sucks it out so I have never seen that myself. Its ok for baby to drink that btw.
Are you addressing the plugged duct?


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Fear not! Completely normal. When heating the milk back up again make sure to get as much cream as you can when you mix it all back together - that cream has a tendency to stick to the sides of whatever it's stored in. You don't want to waste any of the goodness!


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep ~ the fat is just taking its time rising to the top. If you leave it long enough, you will notice 2 distinct layers as all the fat makes its way to the top.


----------

